

ICANN Approves Domain Names We Can't Type - mcargian
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/181094/icann_approves_domain_names_we_cant_type.html

======
wgj
These PC World articles seem completely inaccurate to me. (The other one was
posted here. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=913169> )

First, most of the domain name has already been open to Unicode encoding via
an ASCII encoded transform:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_domain_name>

Also, the newly approved encoding for TLDs appears to be the same technique as
already used for the rest of the domain name. From the same wikipedia article:

In October 2009, ICANN approved a Fast Track[4] for the encoding of
Unicode/ISO 10646 Top Level Domain names in ASCII text.[5]

These articles that talk about suddenly not being able to type URLs are
absurd. The Unicode transforms have already been there, just not in the TLD.
And that's not to mention the rest of the URL, and every other place we all
use Unicode.

